
House bill wants to crack down on prepaid 'burner' phones - jibberia
http://www.zdnet.com/article/california-lawmaker-wants-to-crack-down-on-pre-paid-burner-phones/
======
jibberia
Surely this will prevent determined people from ever getting phones without
giving out personally identifiable information! And customers who buy these
phones to call home certainly already have SSNs or drivers' licenses.

